# Retired Waiting for Temp Residence Permit



## revdnkc (Oct 20, 2013)

I am retired and living in the southern suburbs of Cape Town. My temporary resident permit application (and repatriation fees) have been submitted. 

When I called Home Affairs to find out whether I needed to get my Tourist Visa of 90 days extended, I was told that the TRP application supersedes that and I do not need an extension. Is there someplace I can find this out in writing? My past experience with Home Affairs has been "checkered" at best in terms of the getting correct information.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Your proof " in writing" is your receipt that you lodged your application. Do you still have that receipt?

If yes, scan it, go and photocopy it 5 times and get them all certified as copies of the original. That receipt is all you have to prove you are still legal in South Africa.


----------



## revdnkc (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, I have all the receipts. Will copy many times and have certified -- probably best at the police station.

Thanks.

revdnkc


----------

